# What is deep freeze software? How to uninstall Deep Freeze 6?



## Hardik (Feb 14, 2011)

I have installed *Deep Freeze 6* accidentally, i does not know what this software does. But after installed it, in my PC i can't Save or Delete any Data. So i can't my work. Please suggest what should i do to uninstall Deep Freeze.

Please help me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paroh (Feb 14, 2011)

First deactivate  the software on which drive or partition it is active (partition) and go to start ->all program and check it entry and uninstall it or go to control panel->Add or Remove programs and uninstall it


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 14, 2011)

How to Uninstall Deep Freeze 6.0 Without Password | Tricks-Collections.Com


----------

